# Wood Firmwares v1.16



## Another World (Nov 11, 2010)

*Wood Firmwares v1.16*
Update



Pain, seizing my limbs, as the erratic movement overtook my shape. My body elongated into thinly set limbs, elegant fingers, and a pointed chin. Brightly colored flashes spread the autumn leaves scattered around the forest floor. The spell was complete, I was a man no more, my Goblin body tall and regal. An impossible task they had said, drunk over tankards of frothy ale, their voices carried just beyond the heaping bowls of turtle soup and cinnamon encrusted mushroom platters, past the waiting ears of dim witted bar room wenches, into the dark corner I considered a safe haven from their nonsense. My thoughts impossibly gloating as I toiled the idea of stealing from the Goblin King.

Using nimble actions I traced a quick pattern in the air. Only the forest animals were left behind to see my plan take action and my emotions betray as a crooked smile upon my lips! Steal from the Yellow Wood Goblin and give to the Tempers, Aye, this night would be remembered. With an inviting blue flash of soft warm light, I was off.




Spoiler: Change Log




*Core*:
• some homebrews dont' work.
• softreset improved.
• do shutdown if 3d hardware locked up after soft-reset.
• direct sd saving is more accurate.

*Interface*:
• simplified chinese localization updated. tnx to TGBUS-snake001.
• brazilian localization updated.
• romanian localization added. tnx to Attila13.
• 'deselect all' button in cheat dialog.

*Compatibility*:
• 'tomodachi collection (japan) (rev 1)' fixed.
• 'radiant historia (japan)' fixed.
• 'goldeneye 007 (europe)' fixed.
• 'goldeneye 007 (usa)' fixed.
• 'captain tsubasa - new kick off (europe) (fr,de,es,it)' fixed.
• 'zac to ombra - maboroshi no yuuenchi (japan)' fixed.
• 'pokemon ranger - guardian signs (europe)' fixed.
• 'goldeneye 007 (italy)' fixed.
• 'call of duty - black ops (europe)' fixed.
• 'sonic colors (europe)' fixed.



Special Thanks to the YWG for the new release!

WoodRPG is for the Acekard R.P.G only! WoodR4 is for the original/real R4 only! Clones, fakes, and M3 cards are not officially supported.




Wood R4 v1.16 Download 



Wood R.P.G. v1.16 Download



Wood R4 Bugs and Compatibility thread 



Wood R4 Language File thread


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 11, 2010)

What happened to WoodM3?  All the links for it got removed.


----------



## Depravo (Nov 11, 2010)

Lightening fast, as usual. Appreciated.


----------



## Gaara. (Nov 11, 2010)

Link for wood R4 1.15, actually redirects to 1.16

:3


----------



## SylvWolf (Nov 11, 2010)

Big cheers, YWG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Always quick to update, and good to see actual changes/improvements to the firmware and not just compatibility updates.


----------



## celeron53 (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank You!!!! Ima play Blacks Ops tonight!!


----------



## ecko (Nov 11, 2010)

woo thnx, especially for fixing sonic colors


----------



## Another World (Nov 11, 2010)

Gaara. said:
			
		

> Link for wood R4 1.15, actually redirects to 1.16
> 
> :3



thanks for pointing that out, i sometimes forget to change things or i make small typo mistakes. its fixed now.

-another world


----------



## .Chris (Nov 11, 2010)

celeron53 said:
			
		

> Thank You!!!! Ima play Blacks Ops tonight!!


Awesome! Me too!


----------



## Another World (Nov 11, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> What happened to WoodM3?  All the links for it got removed.



does this help? its all i have.

http://filetrip.net/f22635-Wood-M3-1-14-2-rev5.html

-another world


----------



## basher11 (Nov 11, 2010)

coolio


----------



## .Chris (Nov 11, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh thanks!


----------



## nl255 (Nov 11, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> What happened to WoodM3?  All the links for it got removed.



Isn't the M3 just a Chinese language version of the R4 and therefore compatible with any R4 firmware that doesn't check the language jumper/pin?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Nov 11, 2010)

nl255 said:
			
		

> Isn't the M3 just a Chinese language version of the R4 and therefore compatible with any R4 firmware that doesn't check the language jumper/pin?


They were talking about WoodM3 which worked for the M3Real/M3iZero that Xenon had maintained for a short period of time.


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you so much for bringing life to my mostly dead card YWG!


----------



## Porygon-X (Nov 11, 2010)

What!

.... Why wasn't this expanded?!?!?!!

I went all day waiting for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well. THANKSSS.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 11, 2010)

i didnt understand a thing tht was mentioned in the piece of poetry above... well made
thanks for the update, esp for black ops


----------



## Halo-101 (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you YWG And Another world for this wonderful revival of a dead cart I bow to your superior greatness for u are in 1st for the best coder! 1st coder to fix sonic colours.u da man!

2 Bad Xenon left so no WAIO Update for dscoverflow any1 no how to code in autorun with last rom?


----------



## Another World (Nov 11, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> i didnt understand a thing tht was mentioned in the piece of poetry above... well made



it was just a little something i wrote before the release. i try to write something fun because just saying "an update was released" is sort of obvious for most people by now and i'm sure also everyone is aware of what the wood firmwares are.

-another world


----------



## tomrev (Nov 11, 2010)

DSLinux works again. Thank you.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 11, 2010)

good news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thanks


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Nov 11, 2010)

Fan-bloody-tastic, YWG!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## princeEyeless (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah new updates!!thanks YWG


----------



## dogfood (Nov 11, 2010)

Many thanks YWG


----------



## Akotan (Nov 11, 2010)

Some homebrews doesn't work? Lameboy?

And Wood R4 works with M3 Simply, don't you forget it!


----------



## Gamer4life (Nov 11, 2010)

yes some awesome changes made to the firmware and new compatibility ywg and anyone else who helps on wood is epic


----------



## gothicall (Nov 11, 2010)

Which homebrews don't work? I have Jenesis, NesDS, SnemulDS, DSOrganize and Moonshell...


----------



## Pablo3DS (Nov 11, 2010)

WHY YOU NOT WAIT FOR RUNEFACTORY 3?!

YOU WERE VERT ANTICIPATED...

I'm sad now u.u


----------



## Skiller23 (Nov 11, 2010)

thank you so much YWG always fast and efficient, you are simply the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and thanks to Another world for the uploads and presentations that are very nice ^^


----------



## Gamer4life (Nov 11, 2010)

Pablo3DS said:
			
		

> WHY YOU NOT WAIT FOR RUNEFACTORY 3?!
> 
> YOU WERE VERT ANTICIPATED...
> 
> I'm sad now u.u


If you are patient and nice there might be a 1.16.2 release which might fix RF3


----------



## Coconut (Nov 11, 2010)

Gamer4life said:
			
		

> Pablo3DS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But it doesn't need to be fixed.

Also, thanks! Didn't have time to try out Sonic, but now I know it works


----------



## ywg (Nov 11, 2010)

Akotan said:
			
		

> Some homebrews doesn't work?this is my bad english. this really means that in 1.15 some homebrew doesnt' work and in 1.16 this fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what does this mean?


----------



## Rydian (Nov 11, 2010)

I think they meant that the game was a highly-anticipated release.


----------



## J313C (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for the update, R4 Wood 1.16 for clones please!


----------



## Bunie (Nov 11, 2010)

DSTT, if you please. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lol. Kidding, i know nobody cares about the few.


----------



## hkz8000 (Nov 11, 2010)

i tried black ops but it still has ap!?


----------



## Bunie (Nov 11, 2010)

hkz8000 said:
			
		

> i tried black ops but it still has ap!?


"'call of duty - black ops (europe)' fixed."
Eur. Make sure your using the correct rom.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#5221, i beleive.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2010)

Bunie said:
			
		

> hkz8000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, doesn't work.


----------



## Bunie (Nov 11, 2010)

tigris said:
			
		

> Bunie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm. =/ I dont have an R4 so i can't try for myself.


----------



## xuliko (Nov 11, 2010)

I wish... M3 wood... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or WAIO...

I hope that other person could update m3 ninetail....


----------



## z.g (Nov 11, 2010)

tigris said:
			
		

> Bunie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


works for me.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Nov 11, 2010)

Try disable ingame cheat and softreset


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 11, 2010)

I love the little stories that go with each of these updates.


----------



## manaphy4ever (Nov 12, 2010)

No one is better than Wood R4 FTW!!!!!!

Thanks YWG keep up the good work


----------



## ryukoken (Nov 12, 2010)

Just Thank you for this amazing work


----------



## jerbz (Nov 12, 2010)

much thanks wood has been nothing but a blessing.


----------



## Dreamersoy (Nov 12, 2010)

a lot of thanks!

waiting R4 Gold version...


----------



## JonthanD (Nov 12, 2010)

Just tried this out on my M3 simply which I haven't used in ages. I just have to say a huge thank you for the work you put into this and now I am using it again for those troublesome games that my stupid R4 clone will not play lol (Its nice in that it has SDHC but a lot of AP blocks it.)


----------



## boktor666 (Nov 12, 2010)

YWG we love you as always! Thanks for the quick update, you are truly savior of the R4DS !


----------



## vernel1008 (Nov 12, 2010)

what the.... another good news for R4!!!!!! but not for DSTT


----------



## Attila13 (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks for the update YWG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



[title:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]





			
				Another World said:
			
		

> • romanian localization added. tnx to Attila13.


And many thanks for including my translation in the change log!


----------



## kineticUk (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks ywg could you tell me more about direct sd saving is more accurate bit? 
_I'm using woodRPG and had wondered previously if it was possible to timestamp the .sav using Direct to SD saves? I thought possibly not but would be interested to hear._
Thanks for this great firmware and all the great updates. Just class.


----------



## iamthemilkman (Nov 12, 2010)

YWG continues to impress with constant firmware releases. Much respect.


----------



## gothicall (Nov 12, 2010)

DSOrganize Don't works...


----------



## liquitt (Nov 12, 2010)

so let me get this right....this does NOT work on the R4 III (SDHC) right?


----------



## Rydian (Nov 12, 2010)

liquitt said:
			
		

> so let me get this right....this does NOT work on the R4 III (SDHC) right?


Correct, as that's a clone/knockoff.
NOT "R4-III Upgrade", NOT "R4-SDHC", NOT "R4i", NOT "R4 Gold", NOT "R4 Red", NOT "R4 King"...
NOT ANYTHING ELSE WITH "R4" IN THE NAME! _JUST "R4 Revolution"_.


----------



## nl255 (Nov 13, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> liquitt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Unless he added some clone detection code (pointless, as it could be easily removed) then it should work on clones assuming it is actually a *clone* and not a knockoff.  For example, the M3 is the same as the Chinese R4 and will work with the official Chinese firmware (the only difference is a language jumper which the official r4 firmware specifically checks for, and that check is easily patched out).  Too bad most so called clones aren't real clones at all.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 13, 2010)

And "firmware" is "OS" and "bootloader" is "firmware" and "bricked" is "need re-flashing".

Yeah, most people don't use the right terms, so I tend to work around it by using two terms "clone/knockoff" together or putting an explanation.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks YWG!!!, did not realize that this was out. You update very quickly.


----------



## titen96 (Nov 13, 2010)

what about the r4i gold at shoptemp?


----------



## Rydian (Nov 13, 2010)

titen2218 said:
			
		

> what about the r4i gold at shoptemp?


They've modified Wood to run on their cart.

Wood IS open-source, you know.  Anybody can take Wood and make it run on their cart if they know programming and care enough.


----------



## titen96 (Nov 13, 2010)

i know that it is open source i just didnt know if that the one from shoptemp worked with the original or modified, all i have is an original copy for 6 dollars


----------



## liquitt (Nov 13, 2010)

DUH!
i shoulve researched before buying that flashcart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





now off to some programming, urgh


----------



## Sephxus (Nov 13, 2010)

I guess Another World has been waiting for someone to mention it.  Well, you look great as a Green Goblin.   

Thank you again Yellow Wood Goblin!  Your hard work is greatly appreciated and inspiring.

You too Green Goblin, thanks.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 13, 2010)

is 1.16.1 out? its on filetrip but i cant see it here


----------



## Sephxus (Nov 13, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> is 1.16.1 out? its on filetrip but i cant see it here


No.  It is the same version with moonshell.  I don't know why would someone do that.  It just confuses people.


----------



## Another World (Nov 14, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> is 1.16.1 out? its on filetrip but i cant see it here



if it hasn't been uploaded by me it isn't something released by yellow wood goblin. anything i upload will always get a front page post.

-another world


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 14, 2010)

^^ lol what a message
but its kinda problematic since filetrip recommends it due to a higher release number than 1.16


----------



## hkz8000 (Nov 14, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> Try disable ingame cheat and softreset



do you mean going to setting>patches>turning off ingame cheat and reset? tried that didn't work


----------



## bloodomen2 (Nov 17, 2010)

Anyone know how to change that ugly wood skin
i put all the skin files in the system folder like i used to do with the original FW but it dosent work


----------



## Etalon (Nov 17, 2010)

bloodomen2 said:
			
		

> Anyone know how to change that ugly wood skin
> i put all the skin files in the system folder like i used to do with the original FW but it dosent work



Put them into the UI folder.

But we need more and better Akaio / Wood skins. I agree with that. What can we do about that?


----------



## Sonic0509 (Nov 17, 2010)

Etalon said:
			
		

> bloodomen2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm porting SuperCard EOS themes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you want me theme to port just say, I'll see what can I do.


----------



## bloodomen2 (Nov 17, 2010)

sonic0509 said:
			
		

> Etalon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THX but my okamiden theme is not working the ds gets stuck
can you port this ?
http://www.ndsthemes.com/themes/details/t/69a89cd553
but for now i found a zelda theme in setting and it looks nice


----------



## Etalon (Nov 17, 2010)

sonic0509 said:
			
		

> If you want me theme to port just say, I'll see what can I do.



You can simply put them on ndsthemes.com - thousands of people would be interested.

@bloodomen2: You need a folder "calendar" with four files in your skin folder. Sometimes you need to create that folder on your own, it's explained with every skin you download on ndsthemes.com


----------

